# Technics stereo receiver overload



## InLikeFlynn

Gently used 10 year old Technics (Montgomery Ward) Receiver suddenly stopped working (no speaker sound) while watching movie. Since then have hooked up to radio tuner and pumped the volume. Every time volume increased, fan from unit comes on and vice versa. Faint radio is heard in speakers, but nowhere near normal volume. When shutting of unit the word "overload" flashes on the LED readout. Is this fixable, or should I get a new receiver?


----------



## Done_Fishin

Everything is repairable if you can afford to pay.

there are no guarantees about the cause of the problem. It could be an output transistor or an Amplifier Hybrid. 

Just how much is it worth to get it repaired and how much to replace it!


----------



## InLikeFlynn

I'm not really sure that was too helpful. The reason for the post in the first place was to maybe get some ideas on what I can do at home BEFORE I take it to a repair shop. So...any ideas?


----------



## SABL

Model number??

I have owned a few Technics and the kids have blown 2 of them by cranking up the volume. Not much you can do at home without the testing equipment unless your model has a fuse for protection mounted inside the receiver case which has blown..... that's the only home fix I know of.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Disconnect the speakers and see if that cures the problem. The speakers and cables will need to be checked.

an overload condition implies that there might be too much current or even DC Voltage heading for the speakers, shuts down before the speaker(s) blow(s)!

There is very little you can do without electronic experience, a service manual and the knowledge to understand what you are looking at. 

If it uses hybrid final amplifiers you could desolder them to see if they are causing the problem but it could just as well be the pre-amp forcing the output stage to overload.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I forgot to mention that if the final stage is transistor based there is a special method of adjusting the bias of the matched pairs of transistors. Depending upon whether they are MosFET or Bipolar the adjustment is to ensure a smooth changeover as the output voltage passes through zero volts. failure to make this adjustment IN THE CORRECT MANNER could cause the early demise of the output transistors.


----------



## InLikeFlynn

Thanks for all your advice. I will look into trying some of these "technics".


----------



## InLikeFlynn

Model of receiver is Technics SU-G86. I took off the casing and there was no problem with the fuse. The rest is all circuitry, etc. Not sure where to go from here...will try to get an estimate on fixing it elsewhere.


----------



## Kvlt Killection

I'm having the same issue with that model, did you fix it or did you just buy another?


----------



## user9998

How did it work out for you guys?
I am having the same problems with Technics receiver since 2011.
Few days ago I purchased another, used unit, and ended up with the same problem.
The thing with Technics receivers is - the cooling design is terrible, no copper, no heat pipes, poor air flow, see it for yourself:
Technics Overload Error


----------

